# nicht nüchtern



## jasminasul

Hola!
No sé si entiendo bien esta frase:

Bei der Schamlippenvergrößerung durch Eigenfett ist eine örtliche Betäubung ausreichend. Falls Sie es wünschen, geben wir Ihnen auch zusätzlich ein beruhigendes Medikament. Sie müssen also nicht *nüchtern* zur Operation erscheinen. 

No debe venir a la cirugía con el estómago vacío ??
No es necesario que ayune antes de la cirugía.


----------



## Geviert

saludos,

Exacto. Ese es el sentido. Sería más correcto _Sie dürfen nicht_ bzw._ Sie brauchen nicht_ en vez de _Sie müssen nicht_.


----------



## jordi picarol

La traducción es:no necesita venir en ayunas a la operación.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Nur zur Klarstellung:

"Sie *dürfen* nicht nüchtern zur Operation erscheinen" würde bedeuten, dass man keinesfalls einen leeren Magen haben dürfte, also auf alle Fälle etwas gegessen haben müsste.

"Sie *müssen* nicht nüchtern zur Operation erscheinen" hingegen bedeutet, dass man etwas essen darf (aber man muss es nicht; man *darf* auch nüchtern zur Operation erscheinen, also, ohne etwas gegessen zu haben). Meiner Meinung nach gleichbedeutend wäre: "Sie brauchen nicht nüchtern zur Operation zu erscheinen".


----------



## Geviert

Hallo,



Sowka said:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> "Sie brauchen nicht nüchtern zur Operation zu erscheinen".



  Randbemerkung: in mündlicher Rede häufig ohne _zu_.


----------



## jasminasul

Sowka said:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Nur zur Klarstellung:
> 
> "Sie *dürfen* nicht nüchtern zur Operation erscheinen" würde bedeuten, dass man keinesfalls einen leeren Magen haben dürfte, also auf alle Fälle etwas gegessen haben müsste.
> 
> "Sie *müssen* nicht nüchtern zur Operation erscheinen" hingegen bedeutet, dass man etwas essen darf (aber man muss es nicht; man *darf* auch nüchtern zur Operation erscheinen, also, ohne etwas gegessen zu haben). Meiner Meinung nach gleichbedeutend wäre: "Sie brauchen nicht nüchtern zur Operation zu erscheinen".


Perfectamente explicado.
Muchas gracias a todos, ya estoy agotada pero no lo hubiera conseguido sin vosotros


----------

